# It's chokecherry time here in SE MN!



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

Just wanted folks to know now is a good time to check your local chokecherries for ripeness. It makes the king of jams! Later, I'll be picking wild grapes to make jam that rivals chokecherry! I might also mention I add a little mulberry to mine.

Joe


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Mulberry muffins are the best!


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi, I have rasberry, blackberry and paw paw should be here soon, if I can beat the bears!


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

I eat the mulberries off the tree, but I also have to fight off gluttonous *****! They get 99 percent of the berries but still scream at me! I'll try some in muffins. I usually use wild blueberries in my muffins.

Joe


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

chokecherry syrup on you pancakes....Oh Yes!


----------

